# My Croc



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

aROUND 75 CM'S WIDE


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

WOW! I'd love to own one but how the hell do you take care of them? Dont they get big?


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

SWEEEEEET!!!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice! where do you keep that guy? How big can he get?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

how come whenever posts apic of a croc they never show its enclosure? please post one, and what are you planning on feeding it?


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

if i am right it is a dwarf kamen max about 2ft. i ahve seen one a t warf aquatics for £400.00 nice specimen but housed in a tank 2ft by 1ft


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

carisma02uk said:


> if i am right it is a dwarf kamen max about 2ft. i ahve seen one a t warf aquatics for £400.00 nice specimen but housed in a tank 2ft by 1ft


they get closer to 4-5' actually. I really like them and want that one at wharf, its a cool little guy. I planned on getting one but not enough room









and that is deffinarely not a camen


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's one mean looking dude.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

those ones arent caimans.. ive had caiman from south america...... this one comes from my own countr ..its a cocrylus moreletti.. ( cocodrilo pardo) in spanish) from guerrero, tabasco.. etc etc and some other places in mexico.. they get around 3.5 meters in they true enviroment...... .

this one its around 75to 80 cm's

i feed em with chicken... live fishes... etc etc


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

C. moreletti is the smallest documented man-eater..interesting note FYI..it is also an Endangered species with one of the smallest ranges of any crocodilian species, basically the yucatan peninsula, part of Mexico and adjoining Guatemala.
This is one of the species I keep and breed, and one that I have enjoyed photographing in the wild in each of the three countries it is found in.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

GUERRERO MEX IS FULL OF MORELETI... CROCS .. THAST WHERE I GOT MINE

B.C.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


>


 double







..very nice


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> GUERRERO MEX IS FULL OF MORELETI... CROCS .. THAST WHERE I GOT MINE
> 
> B.C.


For the record, I can not, and will not condone the illegal collecting of a species....

Continue to take good care of it, and start now on a real enclosure..they may be one of the "smaller" crocs, but a 11 foot male is a serious Morelet's! The attached image is one of my younger males, a 4 year old, 4.5' male....already a serious animal, and no where near done growing..that is me on the right, and a very scared freind who wanted to know how strong they are...


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

nice size cant wiat mines get that bigger.. damn that guy doesnt have any actitud lmfao.. he is shitting his pants


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

nice lil guy!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

My bud never crapped himself, in fact he did really REALLY well considering he had never had ANY experience with crocodilians before....later that same day I had him catch up one of my caiman, and he did really well there too. He couldn't believe the strength of that seemingly little guy........


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> My bud never crapped himself, in fact he did really REALLY well considering he had never had ANY experience with crocodilians before....later that same day I had him catch up one of my caiman, and he did really well there too. He couldn't believe the strength of that seemingly little guy........


 GREAT .. HE DID LEARN FAST IF NOT HE WILL GET CAUGHT AND BITE LMAO.... HEY MAN DO YOU HAVE ANOTHER PICS LIKE THE ANIMAL IN THE OTHER PIC???


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Que onda ! Donde guardas esa bestia? Esta con ma....







Lo compraste en Guerrero?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm curious whether you bought it in Guerrero too.

Please know that at least two other people reading this thread know at least a little Espanol (Crockeeper more than myself! ).... However, it'd be nice for all members to read your comment/question.

Note to ALLIGATORMEX; all caps in considered shouting.

Very cool pic CK, you've got quite a few animals to deal with! Do you ever feel the need to downsize? What about winters? I know that I need to do some fish downsizing myself!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

acestro said:


> I'm curious whether you bought it in Guerrero too.
> 
> Please know that at least two other people reading this thread know at least a little Espanol (Crockeeper more than myself! ).... However, it'd be nice for all members to read your comment/question.
> 
> ...


 Sorry bud. I will keep it in English.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Novato said:


> Que onda ! Donde guardas esa bestia? Esta con ma....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Translation

What's up! Where are you keeping that beast? It is bad ass!







Did you buy it in Guerrero?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is an awesome pet. I could never house on propperly so wont ever be getting one.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Novato... La fijación en español es aceptable.¡apenas cerciórese de que usted poste en inglés también los que nolean a españoles pueda continuar tan con el contenido del poste! (Posting in spanish is ok..just make sure you post in english as well so those who do not read spanish can keep up with the contents of the post!) (and no I can not explain why the spanish I type in is jumbled and messed up...)

Ace....downsizing...been trying that for YEARS..problem is I really love everything I have and there is always something else I want!......


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> Ace....downsizing...been trying that for YEARS..problem is I really love everything I have and there is always something else I want!......


Story of many of our lives, yours especially!



> (Posting in spanish is ok..just make sure you post in english as well so those who do not read spanish can keep up with the contents of the post!)


But leave some space inbetween so I can practice my translating!









Esta con ma was a new one for me!

CK, I think your spanish gets jumbled by this board not being sensitive to accents.

Example: españoles ... don't think it likes the n with a tilde!!!


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

Novato said:


> Que onda ! Donde guardas esa bestia? Esta con ma....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SIMONTAS ESE ETOS DOS Q TENGO.. FUERON UN REGALO DE MIS COMPAS LOS COCHOS DE GUERRERO TIERRA CALIENTE SALUDOS A TODOS LOS PELADOS BRAGADOS

CYA NOVATO


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> (Posting in spanish is ok..just make sure you post in english as well so those who do not read spanish can keep up with the contents of the post!)


Come on you guys, this shouldn't have to be posted three times.







Post translations or just PM in Spanish.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

sorry Johne deer, your post was deleted by me. Putrid cheese and wondering where toilets are have no place here, please refrain from such antics again.

Taking morelets from the wild is truly unacceptable. They are a species protected by law in Mexico, Belize, Guatemala and covered under trade internationally by C.I.T.E.S....

Tambien satisfaga incluyen sus traducciones, o las llevan el P.M. cuando usted esta fijando el material RELEVANTE en otra lengua. Doy la bienvenida a todas las idiomas, culturas y gente, las pocas idiomas que hablo leido y escribo ademas de necesidad del ingles mas practica de todos modos. Pero es muy importante que usted recuerda la mayoria de lectores y los carteles aqui son lectores ingleses y asi que estoy pidiendo formalmente que usted fijara sus traducciones también de modo que otros puedan seguir adelante. Gracias.

(Also please include your translations, or take it to PM when you are posting RELEVANT material in another language. I welcome all languages, cultures and peoples, the few languages I speak read and write besides english need more practice anyway...but it is very important that you remember the majority of readers and posters here are english readers and so I am formally asking you post your translations as well so that others can follow along. Thank you.)


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> Novato said:
> 
> 
> > Que onda ! Donde guardas esa bestia? Esta con ma....
> ...


 Nice gifts, you lucky guy.







I'll be down in Mexico City the 16th of October to go to my cousins wedding. Maybe we can hook up.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

can we see pics of these guys homes please! i really want to see


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

Novato said:


> ALLIGATORMEX said:
> 
> 
> > Novato said:
> ...


 sure im in the south side of the city ..( coyoacan) ....


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> sorry Johne deer, your post was deleted by me. Putrid cheese and wondering where toilets are have no place here, please refrain from such antics again.


 It was from that show with pauly shore when they found that frozen caveman. It was supposed to be funny but I guess I better be very serious on the reptile forum. Sorry for trying to have a sense of humor, no more jokeing around here from me.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> It was from that show with pauly shore when they found that frozen caveman. It was supposed to be funny but I guess I better be very serious on the reptile forum. Sorry for trying to have a sense of humor, no more jokeing around here from me.


Damn...







you make me sound like hitler.......have fun, be funny, (next time post the translation.....) I forget sometimes that people have lives away from their animals and actually have senses of humor....sorry


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm embarrassed for two reasons; one, I couldn't translate it, two, for johndeere not remembering the movie's title: Encino Man!!!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I guess that I expected everyone to know what I meant (I assumed everyone had seen the movie Encino Man with Pauly Shore). I am not always serious, as I like joking around a lot. My family says that I could make a widow laugh at her husband’s funeral. Anyway that prehistoric guy that they thawed out didn’t know English (of course) but they took him to high school with them and he learned those Spanish two sentences in spanish class. Anyway they went to a bar and got into an argument with these vatos and he said “El queso esta pudrido. Donde esta el sanitario?” and the vatos started laughing and they became friends.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

acestro said:


> I'm embarrassed for two reasons; one, I couldn't translate it, two, for johndeere not remembering the movie's title: Encino Man!!!


 Hehe, I know two types of spanish one is from Guadalupe Bravos, Chihuahua,Mexico my moms home town and the other is Southeastern Arizona spanglish. The latter is the one I am most fluent in.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

CrocKeeper said:


> Taking morelets from the wild is truly unacceptable. They are a species protected by law in Mexico, Belize, Guatemala and covered under trade internationally by C.I.T.E.S....


 We are in Mexico at least once a month, nothing is protected in Mexico if you have the money to buy it. That is just a fact. Que paso Novato, when you gonna be in the valley?


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

weeeeeeezzzzzzz the juice!!!

(sorry, couldnt help myself)


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> We are in Mexico at least once a month, nothing is protected in Mexico if you have the money to buy it. That is just a fact.


Being able to pay off locals doesn't make it non protected....come on armac I expect better than that of you....because you can buy drugas in Mexico doesn't make them legal either..ask many an american sitting in Mexican jails....or firearms, etc...the bottom line is they are in FACT legally protected, bribing peoples to catch them doesn't lesson the offense legally, ethically, or morally.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Alligator mex..that was not warranted.....Please be polite, or don't post seriously.

Since this thread has degenerated into nothing consider it closed gang.


----------

